# Can different tegus live together?



## bigfellowmatt (May 25, 2009)

:feba I posted this in the general discussion forum with no response so i decided to post it here hopefully someone can help me. I was wondering if I can house a black & white,red and a blue tegu together if there enclosure was big enough? This is not something im going to do now this is for the future, I have a iguana and a male chacoan black & white tegu coming sometime next month (hopefully depending on when he hatches) from varnyard and I wanted a red and a blue in the future. I just wanted to know if they can live together in harmony? (3 tegus not iguana)


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 31, 2009)

i don't personally have any tegu's yet, however after reading on this site and listening to others who have them i would definitely not recommend housing them together. the blues get smaller than the reds and the b&w's, it could get picked on or even killed. there was a post on this forum somewhere recently where two tegu's were housed together and the owner came home one day and one was dragging the other around after it had killed it. just not worth the risk to me.


----------



## ierowe (May 31, 2009)

Amen!Red Earth Does not really seem worth, could be ok ...but? maybe not then you feel like a heel for endangering you pet.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never had a tegu kill another tegu, and I do house different types together, I do watch them close to make sure they are getting along. I have reds with black and whites and I have one enclosure that has a Giant, normal and a red living fine together. I do not house tegus that are different sizes together though.


----------



## J.LRegius (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe you should bring them up together as hatchlings. Leave them together, until you think that they definitely will not stand each other


----------



## i0r (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it all depends on enclosure size. If you cramp in 2 adults in a 6x4 it still would be too small for them to act on their natural behaviour. Which is the same as many other reptiles....competition and territorial behaviour. And if they go at each other, there will be a winner and a loser. But if the loser don't have no where to flee the winner will most certainly go at him again, and again.....obviously with devastating results.

In my own personal experience I've learned with Juancha that when she's about to start hibernating she wants her own space and don't like being touched nor me getting too close. But as long as i stay 6 feet away she doesn't bother. But if i get closer she puffs up. She even had a go at me one time. But she just chased me for a few feet and she backed off.

There are many owners that house more than 1 or different tegus in same 6x4 enclosure and never seen any aggression or had any problems. But if you wanna be on the safe side, think big....enclosure


----------



## bigfellowmatt (Jun 2, 2009)

:app Thankyou guys for responding to my post i really appreciate it. I will take everything said into consideration if I get another tegu (I was thinking about those black nose), but not sure yet I have to get the ok from wifey and you know how that goes, plus I might just keep my chacoan and see how tame they really get before purchasing another tegu, the ad says dog tame and thats what I want. If thats what I get then I will be buying more...I want 3 or 4 total and this will be my first argentine tegu...


----------

